# Comandi basilari come :mount,useradd,passwd dove sono?

## gianiaz

Come da titolo dove sono questi comandi?

Io sul mio sistema non ce li ho.

Fino ad adesso ho eseguito questi procedimenti nell'installazione di gentoo:

emerge sync 

script/bootstap.sh

emerge system 

USE="-X" emerge rp-pppoe

emerge gento-sources

poi ho ricompilato il kernel

Fanno magari parte di un pacchetto particolare?

----------

## Legolas80

Bè, non credo... sono comandi così essenziali che sicuramente vengono installati al primo emerge system.

----------

## gianiaz

onnipresente  :Smile: 

Comunque non ci sono....

Dici di provare a rifare emerge-system?

----------

## Peach

io direi di riprendere la guida di installazione e ripartire da zero (senza magari ricompilare tutto) ma rifare tutti gli step

----------

## Legolas80

Lo consiglio anch'io   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gianiaz

in che senso eseguire gli step senza ricompilare?

scusate se sono un po' duro, ma l'approccio di gentoo a linux è molto diverso dalle altre distribuzioni che ho provato..

per dare un idea dei comandi che ho fatto vi dò l'elenco in ordine:

mount -o notail /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo

swapon /dev/hda7

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/gentoo/stage1.....bz2

cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

env-update

source /etc/profile

emerge sync

export CONFIG_PROTECT="-*"

export USE="-* bootstrap build"

emerge portage

unset USE

--

poi ho modificato il file make.conf

--

cd /usr/portage

scripts/bootstrap.sh (ho aspettato qualche ora)

emerge system

USE="-X" emerge rp-pppoe

ln -sf /usr/share/zone/Europe/Rome /etc/localtime

emerge gentoo-sources

---

poi tutta la procedura di ricompilazione del kernel 

---

emerge app-admin/metalog

rc-update add metalog default 

emege sys-apps/vcron

crontab /etc/crontab

rc-update add vcron default

emerge lilo 

etc-update

Questa è la procedura che ho seguito, manca qualche passaggio basilare?

Ciao e grazie della pazienza

----------

## flocchini

 *gianiaz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mount -o notail /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> swapon /dev/hda7
> ...

 

Direi di si'... Hai usato il tar di uno stage 1 e poi come se nulla fosse sei passato alla procedura per lo stage 3  facendo il bootstrap dopo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Zappa via tutto e riparti da zero (scegliendo lo stage corretto a seconda delle tue esigenze) e installa seguendo alla lettera la guida che e' semplicissima ed efficace (se ci ero riuscito persino io al primo colpo vuol dire che e' fatta bene)  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *flocchini wrote:*   

>  e installa seguendo alla lettera la guida che e' semplicissima ed efficace

 

Soprattutto questo, perchè la guida se seguita alla lettera è fatta veramente bene e lascia poco spazio agli errori. Certo, se poi si saltano pezzi o si fa di testa propria...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Bhe, si può anche fare di testa propria, ma se si sa *davvero* cosa si sta facendo, altrimenti si fanno solo casini. 

My 2 cents  :Smile: 

----------

## gianiaz

Forse il problema dipende da questo:

```
localhost / # emerge system

Calculating system dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 9) sys-apps/textutils-2.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) textutils-2.1.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking textutils-2.1.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/textutils-2.1/work

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/sys-apps/textutils/files/textutils-2.1-gentoo.diff

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/textutils-2.1 failed.

!!! Function epatch, Line 214, Exitcode 0

!!! Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!

```

Che dite?

----------

## gianiaz

ho seguito alla lettera la guida di linux e co

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

 *gianiaz wrote:*   

> ho seguito alla lettera la guida di linux e co
> 
> 

 

No, segui quella che trovi sul sito ufficiale, è molto più dettagliata e soprattutto "testata". Ho letto anch'io quella che dici tu, ma credimi è meglio quella ufficiale, soprattutto per uno agli inizi (da cui tra l'altro mi pare tratta quella di linux&c. Questo senza nulla togliere all'ottimo articolo di lu_zero e compagno, sia chiaro  :Very Happy:  ).

----------

## flocchini

Il problema l'ho avuto anch'io ma e' solo un problemino in confronto a quello che hai combinato  :Laughing: 

Per risolvere quello dai un emerge rsync e ricompila il pacchetto (hanno messo  in giro un ebuild bacato circa 48ore fa e noi ce lo siamo beccati al volo naturamente  :Smile:  )

In ogni caso riparti da zero e almeno x la prima installazione segui la guida, poi qdo sarai un po' + esperto andrai a naso. Almeno questo e' il mio consiglio  :Wink: 

----------

## gianiaz

capito.

Grazie del supporto  :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## cerri

I comandi in questione fanno parte del pacchetto sys-apps/util-linux   e sys-apps/shadow

----------

## gianiaz

riesumo questo post per dirvi che ho reinstallato gentoo seguendo la guida ufficiale, ma questi comandi ho dovuto scaricarli come ha suggerito cerri.

Grazie

----------

## shev

 *gianiaz wrote:*   

> riesumo questo post per dirvi che ho reinstallato gentoo seguendo la guida ufficiale, ma questi comandi ho dovuto scaricarli come ha suggerito cerri.

 

Strano, io ormai ho installato cinque o sei gentoo (nessuna reinstallazione finora  :Very Happy:  ) e questi comandi li ho sempre avuti "in automatico".

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Io due installazioni di Gentoo (peraltro senza guida sottomano, se no dov'era il divertimento?   :Laughing:  )  ed ho sempre avuto i comandi fin dall'inizio...

----------

## cerri

Anche perche' e' una dipendenza di un pacchetto base sys-apps/baselayout.

Hai questo pacchetto installato?

----------

## gianiaz

come faccio a vedere se ho un pacchetto installato?

----------

## cerri

```
$ qpkg baselayout
```

----------

## gianiaz

```
localhost conf.d # qpkg baselayout

bash: qpkg: command not found

localhost conf.d # quickpkg baselayout

cat: baselayout/PF: No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/tmp/portage//temp': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `baselayout/*': No such file or directory

cut: baselayout/CONTENTS: No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/tmp/portage//temp/CONTENTS': No such file or directory

rm: cannot remove `/tmp/portage//temp/*': No such file or directory

localhost conf.d #
```

no comment   :Mad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gianiaz wrote:*   

> localhost conf.d # qpkg baselayout
> 
> bash: qpkg: command not found

 

E' normale prima di usare quel comando devi installare gentoolkit

```
# emerge gentoolkit
```

----------

## cerri

/me si incolpa per la dimenticanza   :Embarassed: 

----------

